# Tuners out there?



## Feircepc (Nov 21, 2005)

hey im just wondering if there are any tuners out there? if you do post your specs and times if you have. and obviouly the car. i have a mitsu 1995 gsx turbo awd. its got a blow motor right now. but i had an agp turbo and all supporting mods.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I absolutely and totally HATE the tuner crowd.


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

i am totally with ebhackus on this one.....i hate all the little ricers out there.Its all about the rock crawling :sayyes:


----------



## NovaRod (Oct 8, 2005)

1972 Nova

Drivetrain:

- 406 sbc (5.7”rods, cast crank, hypereutectic flat top pistons)
- Isky cam 204/214 dur @ 0.050” w/ 0.440 lift
- World Products SR Torquer heads (76cc chambers, mild porting)
- Edelbrock Performer RPM intake
- Edelbrock Performer Carb w/ electric choke (750cfm)
- K&N 3” tall Air Filter (14” diameter)
- 200-4r OD Tranny w/ 2200-2400 stall converter (BTO stage 2)
- B&M Hammer Shifter
- 3.73 Chevy 12-bolt with Auburn Posi

Suspension:

- Competition Engineering bolt-on sub frame connectors,
- CalTrac Bars
- 2" dropped spindles
- Graphite impregnated polyurethane bushings throughout
- KYB Shocks
- 5-leaf aftermarket springs in rear
- Heavy duty coil springs in front

Other:

- Power disc brakes,
- Power steering
- Ron Francis wiring
- Trunk mounted Optima Red Top battery with Taylor battery box
- HEI with MSD module, high performance coil, distributor cap and rotor
- Ford starter solenoid on firewall

Exhaust:

- Hooker Super Comp Headers
- Dr. Gas Crossover (3” in, 2-1/2” out)
- Currently Flowmaster 40’s but may opt for quieter Magnaflows
- Exhaust 2-1/2” from crossover on back


If you're speaking about the engine, I tune it 12 degrees btdc initial, 36 degrees total all in by 2500rpm. Best et with street tires and crappy suspension was 13.5 with a 2.3 sec 60' time.

NovaRod (or were you asking about something else?)


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

thats kind of a muscle car.....it sounds kool:werd:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Nova Rod, while Magnaflows are good mufflers, I think I'd also take a look at the Hooker Aerochamber muffs.


----------



## NovaRod (Oct 8, 2005)

Don't the aerochambers flow as well as a straight pipe? I heard a lot of good things about them. My main concern is the droning effect of loud mufflers inside the car. If/when I go on a power tour I don't really want to be listening to the constant droning of a Flowmaster. I've done it before and it drives me crazy after a few hours.

My main purpose for the Nova is for street use. 

Thanks for the advice. I'll check in on the aerochambers!


----------



## Feircepc (Nov 21, 2005)

not all tuners are ricer though. i for one arent. i keep my car a sleeper. only external mods i have is wheels. i have all my electronics and gauges hidden so im a sleeper.

1995 mitsu eclipes awd turbo gsx

from a 2.0 to a 2.4 stroker
weisco pistons 
ross rods
butchered crank
apexi n1 catback exhaust
apexi gt downpipe
all hard intercooler piping with a hahn racecraft core which is huge
a custom t4 turbo with hks t4 manifold turbo done by Forceperformance
850cc injectors
supra fuel pump
custom aluminum driveshaft and aftermarket axles
and more im gonna see if i can get my list.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Unlike the Blowmasters, Hooker Aerochambers have no drone, and are not loud, despite the almost straight through design. They are almost as quiet as a stock muffler at idle and cruise. They only "talk" when you mash the gas.


----------

